# 25-30 Bodies just discovered in a mass grave in East Texas



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43317379/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/?GT1=43001

dismembered either most or all are children.

absolutely horrifying.
the story is breaking now.


----------



## Scott T (Jun 7, 2011)

Jesus Christ! 

What kind of sub-human scum could do something like this?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh my.

Sometimes news comes along that is seriously disturbing, even acculturated to violence as we have become due to the media.

Truly shocking.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 7, 2011)

Based on reports so far they have not searched the property yet.  I think we should let it all play out first!


----------



## Big Don (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/28161379/detail.html
*LIBERTY COUNTY, Texas -- *Liberty  County officials said Tuesday evening they plan to search for bodies,  but so far have no evidence of "deceased persons" despite earlier  reports of dozens of bodies in a rural area. 

 The Liberty County Sheriff's Office initially said 25 to 30  bodies were at a home at the intersection of County Roads 2049 and 2048  between Hardin and Daisetta.Investigators said someone told them about the location, but they did not elaborate.The  officials later said at a news conference that they have "no evidence  of deceased persons," but they are waiting for a search warrant to  gather evidence.


----------



## Carol (Jun 7, 2011)

Live video feed via helicopter:

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=8176278


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 7, 2011)

Latest is, false alarm.


----------



## Carol (Jun 7, 2011)

Some news reports were saying the tip was from a "psychic" ...


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 7, 2011)

Now THATS embarrassing.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 7, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Latest is, false alarm.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_texas_search_bodies

Wonder if the so called psychic is going to pay for the wasted man hours of all those LEO's for nothing... sheesh. If they sent a couple of officers there on a preliminary check maybe that'd be alright then they can call out the calvary and have the whole gang on over. 
Believing a psychic, oh brother.


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 7, 2011)

Well...she probably didn't call saying that she had a psychic "vision". She probably called 911 saying she "had information" on a mass grave.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 8, 2011)

carol said:


> some news reports were saying the tip was from a "psychic" ...


 

fail!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 8, 2011)

"Fail" indeed!  A happy turn of events in a way as there is no mass grave of dismembered children but someone is in a spot of bother for all that wasted police time I fear.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 8, 2011)

Now I have heard of mass graves found via Infrared satellite before...why don't they scan the area that way, just to be sure?  Then again...I don't fully believe in psychics but I believe in Human intuition, visions, and Divine intervention...

With all the drug Cartels and the Gang violence...I wouldn't doubt that there are mass graves out there...

but in reality this person should have gotten "Hard" proof before staging a full blown search


----------



## Nomad (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 8, 2011)

This is so bizarre..
I remember sitting and seeing the breaking news story alert and then reading the story saying they had "FOUND" the site and the bodies and that they were dismembered and all kids..
I wonder what happens to the person who reported that, and anyone involved with the decision to run with it and put it out there as "fact"
I wonder if people got fired over this... didn't Dan Rather get a famous firing for his untrue "facts"?


----------



## Carol (Jun 8, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> This is so bizarre..
> I remember sitting and seeing the breaking news story alert and then reading the story saying they had "FOUND" the site and the bodies and that they were dismembered and all kids..
> I wonder what happens to the person who reported that, and anyone involved with the decision to run with it and put it out there as "fact"
> I wonder if people got fired over this... didn't Dan Rather get a famous firing for his untrue "facts"?



Usually not in the case of a hot, breaking story.  If it bleeds, it leads.  News organizations will often have 2-3 canned responses to a story (affirmation, negation, no change) so they can be the most firstest with the most latest....and in the age where Google News means news info can go viral, you have the scenario where (agency A) is reporting (X) because (agency B) is reporting (X).


----------



## Big Don (Jun 8, 2011)

This just in! Media confirmssychics Still Not Real!


----------



## granfire (Jun 8, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> This is so bizarre..
> I remember sitting and seeing the breaking news story alert and then reading the story saying they had "FOUND" the site and the bodies and that they were dismembered and all kids..
> I wonder what happens to the person who reported that, and anyone involved with the decision to run with it and put it out there as "fact"
> I wonder if people got fired over this... didn't Dan Rather get a famous firing for his untrue "facts"?



Yeah, but he was famous...


----------



## Carol (Jun 8, 2011)

Even not famous journalists have been fired for fabricating stories.  

This story wasn't a fabrication...it was more a matter of data being either misinterpreted and/or stretched.  The "psychic" said as many as 30 people were buried on the property...and seems to have knowledge of details of the property.  LEOs do a quick search and find nothing.  The "psychic" tells LEOs they have the wrong house.  The LEOs find bloodstains on the porch that's confirmed to be human  and a horrible odor coming from the back of the house.  LEOs want a warrant (with good reason), and this is probably where the story gets stretched to "bodies found."  

There may be some journalists that lose their job over this considering how viral this story has been....and how embarrassing the aftermath was.   Either that or they may have been moved closer to the top of the layoff line...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 8, 2011)

Latest update... http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20110608/ts_alt_afp/uscrimechildren


> "We searched the premises there is no indication there are any bodies at  this residence, property or shed," Rex Evans, a captain with the  Liberty County sheriff department, told reporters.
> "There is no indication that a homicide occurred here."
> Craig McNair, head of the county commissioners, expressed frustration  with the "havoc" created by the false tip which led dozens of  journalists to descend upon the quiet Texas town.
> "Whoever this person was who gave this tip we'll be in touch with her  and we could hold her responsible for giving a false tip and creating  this havoc," he said.


I certainly hope so...Ends up saying you had the wrong house... hey lady... why didn't you just go with the cops to where your *ahem* vision was... yeah riiigghht. 
It also scared the crap out of the people who lived there for real... having cops all over your house/property looking for bodies, especially with a recent suicide attempt... jeezus pleezus.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 9, 2011)

Carol said:


> This story wasn't a fabrication...it was more a matter of data being either misinterpreted and/or stretched.  The "psychic" said *as many as 30 people were buried on the property*...and seems to have knowledge of details of the property.  LEOs do a quick search and find nothing.



So see, the psychic was right!!!  After all, 0 is less than 30.  Now, if they'd found 32 bodies, that would have been embarrassing...


----------



## Big Don (Jun 9, 2011)

NEWS FLASH!
Explosion at cemetery, thousands still dead.


----------

